# Are headlamps underrated for EDC?



## Philip2 (Jun 28, 2013)

Having seen many EDC videos at Youtube, I conclude that most people prefer a straight tube light over a headlamp in their EDC. 

While a headlamp has the advantage of handsfree use. A headlamp can be worn on the head, hanging around the neck, strapped to the belt, chest or arm, etc. And headlamps are available in high qualities with many options and high power output. 

Are headlamps underestimated for EDC? If so, this might be because headlamps are considered as not enough representative or as looking not manly enough?


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 28, 2013)

I already started a similar thread which can be found here http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...lashlights-Headlamps-EDC-and-Emergency-Lights. You can see some of the answers to some of the questions you have on that thread.


----------



## Philip2 (Jun 28, 2013)

Knight_Light said:


> I already started a similar thread which can be found here http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...lashlights-Headlamps-EDC-and-Emergency-Lights. You can see some of the answers to some of the questions you have on that thread.


Thanks.


----------



## beast1210 (Jun 28, 2013)

after carrying my H600 for over a year as my edc, Im not sure if I could ever go back. But I want to get the new armytek wizard pro, similar form factor.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 28, 2013)

beast1210 said:


> after carrying my H600 for over a year as my edc, Im not sure if I could ever go back. But I want to get the new armytek wizard pro, similar form factor.


 The wizard Pro is larger then the H600 but EDC's quite nicely, I have been EDCing one for a few weeks.


----------



## beast1210 (Jun 28, 2013)

Knight_Light said:


> The wizard Pro is larger then the H600 but EDC's quite nicely, I have been EDCing one for a few weeks.



terrific, i am going to wait for the neutral though, I want to see if the better color rendering will help for wildland fire, lots of dust/ash.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 28, 2013)

beast1210 said:


> terrific, i am going to wait for the neutral though, I want to see if the better color rendering will help for wildland fire, lots of dust/ash.


 Wouldn't a high CRI be even more helpful? You don't have to go to a warmer tint to get high CRI. As a matter of fact the cool white with high CRI is one of my favorites, unfortunately those are hard to come by.


----------



## beast1210 (Jun 28, 2013)

Knight_Light said:


> Wouldn't a high CRI be even more helpful? You don't have to go to a warmer tint to get high CRI. As a matter of fact the cool white with high CRI is one of my favorites, unfortunately those are hard to come by.


 true, but Iv never found a high cri that meets my needs and features I wanted, plus as you said, hard to find.


----------



## snakyjake (Jun 29, 2013)

I can go hands-free with a straight tube light by holding the light with my mouth. I also like a tail-stand feature so I can illuminate a room/tent.

Probably the main thing I don't like about a headlamp for EDC is carrying a headband to get the advantages over a straight tube.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jun 30, 2013)

snakyjake said:


> I can go hands-free with a straight tube light by holding the light with my mouth. I also like a tail-stand feature so I can illuminate a room/tent.
> 
> Probably the main thing I don't like about a headlamp for EDC is carrying a headband to get the advantages over a straight tube.


A lot of the headlamps can not only tail stand but they can be incorporated to do so at almost any angle from 0 to 90°. Giving the user a lot more flexibility for their lighting needs. You can also incorporate small magnets onto the pocket clip that most of them come with to give you additional mounting options.

Zebra light, Spark, Xtar, Armytek all work very nicely without a headband. With a pocket clip you can clip the headband to almost any part of your clothing or gear and have the same hands-free luxury. It’s true that it would probably be inconvenient to EDC something from Black diamond or Petzl but not all headlamps are in that form factor, I mentioned some of the other manufacturers that do EDC well.


----------



## Sukram (Jul 2, 2013)

I decied to use a headlamp as my EDC and purchased Armytek Wizard Pro. I think it's more convenient to use headlamp for any activity.


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Jul 2, 2013)

Depends. A traditional headlamp, especially if bulky, and not easily removable head straps, wouldn't be that great for EDC. But lights like the zebralight which are more hybrid headlamp/handheld make perfect EDC in my opinion. Even for strictly handheld I prefer the 90 degree angle light. 

But after saying all that I have to admit that technically I carry my zl's as handhelds since I don't often bring the headband. I have brought my nite ize headband along if I thought I'd use it for something, but my usual EDC doesn't include it.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jul 2, 2013)

DIΩDΣ;4236207 said:


> Depends. A traditional headlamp, especially if bulky, and not easily removable head straps, wouldn't be that great for EDC. But lights like the zebralight which are more hybrid headlamp/handheld make perfect EDC in my opinion. Even for strictly handheld I prefer the 90 degree angle light.
> 
> But after saying all that I have to admit that technically I carry my zl's as handhelds since I don't often bring the headband. I have brought my nite ize headband along if I thought I'd use it for something, but my usual EDC doesn't include it.



I agree with what you're saying. I EDC a headlamp all the time and never with a headband always with a pocket clip. So I guess the question is what defines the headlamp is it the 90° angle or the head strap?


----------



## patpacman1214 (Jul 9, 2013)

I always edc one of my petzel tikka xp2 headlamps in my backpack which goes everywhere with me. Sometimes its just nice to have the headband. I also always have a straight tube light on me as well, though. Usually my fenix pd32 or my magtac, although I am starting to lean towards my rofis jr20 more than my pd32 now. I think my fenix hp25 is just a bit much for an edc.


----------



## degarb (Jul 9, 2013)

Headlamps come with own belt loop strap. My guess is people adverse to the geek headlamp look, think a flashlight in the mouth looks less geeky.

She has to be pretty hot to pull that look. Also, on turbo, hand free flashlights could just be dangerous to the tastebuds.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 9, 2013)

I constantly use a headlamp and for the most part I rarely have a need for a flashlight. Just so much easier to have 2 free hands and I hated having to hold a light in my mouth while trying to work. Ever since my first headlamp the Energizer one I have always preferred that to holding a light. With Zebralights dominance in headlamps I am totally sold on headlamps. They are underrated for sure and for me personally, have almost made flashlights *​obsolete!!!*


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (Jul 9, 2013)

I am getting interested in owning a headlamp. I would want one that ran on either AAA or AA cell(s).

The PETZ Zipka Plus2 looks interesting to me. I like the compact ("strapless") design, and it is 3 x AAA powered. But, it is made out of plastic and doesn't seem to be at all "robust." Certainly not shock-proof, and maybe not even water-proof?

Any suggestions? 

I think I prefer it to be as compact as possible (meaning minimal head strap), but perhaps I should consider comfort and usefulness over "bulkiness"?

I guess I should have posted this in the "Recommend a Light" section, but do any of you guys reading this thread have any good ideas? 

(Hard to say about the price range. I am willing to consider anything, if it is indeed a good value, even at a "high" price. But, I hate to pay top dollar for a name brand, just for the sake of getting that "name" written on it.)


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jul 10, 2013)

Rosoku Chikara said:


> I am getting interested in owning a headlamp. I would want one that ran on either AAA or AA cell(s).
> 
> The PETZ Zipka Plus2 looks interesting to me. I like the compact ("strapless") design, and it is 3 x AAA powered. But, it is made out of plastic and doesn't seem to be at all "robust." Certainly not shock-proof, and maybe not even water-proof?
> 
> ...



Hello Rosoku, and welcome to the headlight section of CPF. The Petzl Zipka is a pretty good headlight and is good quality. But, there are much better options imo. With your choice of batteries, I'd recommend a single AA headlight over 3xAAA headlight. A single AA battery has about the same energy as 3 AAA batteries, and a single AA light is a LOT less bulky. Most 3xAAA headlights have the light on front of your head, and a bulky battery pack on the back of your head. These are overly heavy, bulky, bouncy, and uncomfortable to me. After a ton of trial and error, I prefer a single-cell headlight.

I have been a runner for years, and run before sun up. I live on 40 acres in the woods in the North Georgia mountains in the U.S., and have a big need for lights. My son & I do a whole lot of camping & hiking with Scouts and with family & friends. I've tried all types of headlights, and my favorites by far are either the Zebralight H51 (single AA) or the Zebralight H600 (single 18650 Li-ion rechargeable battery.) The H600 is bigger than the H51, but the 18650 battery has a lot more energy than a single AA battery. I love both though for different reasons. When I'm backpacking I prefer the lightest setup possible, and usually go with the H51 (plenty of output & runtimes.) Everywhere else (at home, in the woods, running, walking dogs, or car camping) I choose the H600 for its awesome output & runtimes. Zebralight, by the way, is coming out with an updated version of the H51 later this year (hopefully.) It's called the H52 (compare it to the recently released SC52 flashlight.) If you need a AA headlamp now, I'd go ahead & buy the H51 because Zebralight really struggles with keeping up with demand. It is questionable whether the H52 will actually come out this year, and is quite likely that it will come out sometime next year....just my opinion though from experience. If you buy the H51 or H52 you are not going to want to run the light on standard alkaline batteries. Alkalines work fine, but aren't strong enough to produce the max output. I'd recommend a rechargeable NiMH battery instead, preferrably an Eneloop (google it.) You can buy AA eneloops on amazon for about $2.50 a piece, and you can recharge them 1500 times. Plus NiMH chemistry is a much much better performer (output and runtimes) than alkalines.

Zebralights have one of the very best UI's (user interface) in the business. Their lights have 2 highs, 2 mediums, & 2 lows available at all times. Zebras are the only lights I know of where from OFF you can go straight to low (slow click) or staight to medium (double click) or straight to high (quick click.) Most lights make you cycle through settings before you land on what you want. Also, Zebras are among the most efficient & brightest lights in the business, and other companies struggle to keep up with them. My only complaint with Zebralight is that they currently cannot keep up with demand. That should change by the beginning of next year though. They are building another manufacturing plant in Texas and adding more machines to their production line in China.

Hope this helps, and good luck.


Back on topic with this thread - I have edc'd a headlamp occasionaly, but still prefer the standard flashlight. My primary edc is the zebralight sc52, but occasionally edc the H600.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 10, 2013)

I EDC'd my H51 with the clip/no headband for a while, but it really just came down to pointing the light. For me, the 90° angle was just akward and hard to "point" it in the right direction while holding. Since the button is on top, I hit it and always had to "roll" the body in the direction I wanted. With a torch, the light obviously just comes out one end and there's no fiddling around.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jul 10, 2013)

Rosoku Chikara said:


> I am getting interested in owning a headlamp. I would want one that ran on either AAA or AA cell(s).
> 
> The PETZ Zipka Plus2 looks interesting to me. I like the compact ("strapless") design, and it is 3 x AAA powered. But, it is made out of plastic and doesn't seem to be at all "robust." Certainly not shock-proof, and maybe not even water-proof?
> 
> ...


 If you are looking for a AA or AAA format I would 1st suggest you look at Spark headlamps. I would also look at the zebra light offerings. You should also consider 18650 battery offerings as one of those batteries is equal to 5 AA batteries in terms of stored energy.


----------



## N_N_R (Jul 10, 2013)

Hm, that's an interesting question. I've never ever in my life thought of buying, let alone EDCing a headlamp. Now you made me think WHY and I have my reasons, maybe not true for everyone : )

First, I don't use my lights for long periods of time. I need them to be on for about 2 minutes the most. I think it's inconvenient to put a light on your head and then shine it and take it off for just the short period of time you needed it for. If you can use it without putting it on your head, but just holding in your hand... well, why do you need it to be a headlamp, then. True, I haven't seen many "live", but they take more space than most regular flashlights. And, to me, regular flashlights are far more inconspicuous. I don't deny that headlamps must be really useful in many situations and have their fans in certain areas of life.


----------



## beast1210 (Jul 10, 2013)

Also to add to the list of Spark. Zebralight, and now Xtar with the H1 on a single AA/14500


----------



## theory_w (Jul 10, 2013)

Olight i3s + baseball cap = EDC headlamp 







I've only had my i3s about a month, and I've already used it this way numerous times. Carrying a 1xAAA light is easy; I don't even notice the added weight in my jeans pocket. If I carry my ZebraLight H51, I'm definitely aware of it, and I have to keep the tailcap locked out so it doesn't come on by accident, and I have to bring the headband when there's no ideal place to clip it. :/


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 10, 2013)

theory_w said:


> Olight i3s + baseball cap = EDC headlamp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This method brings back memory. Years ago I started out this way. I found that this method has some drawbacks:

1. You have to have a hat. And I don't wear a hat to office meeting, church, etc.

2. There is not much beam angle adjustment. I couldn't cook or even read when sitting upright.

Then I discovered ZL angle lights and haven't looked back since. To EDC a ZL light such as my H51w, I had to get rid of the stock headband and light holder and use a cord and some velcro instead.






H51w with lanyard headband





Worn around neck as EDC light: tucked behind shirt when not used.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jul 10, 2013)

davidt1 said:


> This method brings back memory. Years ago I started out this way. I found that this method has some drawbacks:
> 
> 1. You have to have a hat. And I don't wear a hat to office meeting, church, etc.
> 
> ...


 That is a great way of EDCing. You can do away with the Velcro if you like by utilizing different types of knots. I posted some solutions in my review of the Armytek wizard. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...rmytek-Wizard-Pro-Prototype-Long-Term-Testing


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Knight_Light said:


> That is a great way of EDCing. You can do away with the Velcro if you like by utilizing different types of knots. I posted some solutions in my review of the Armytek wizard. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...rmytek-Wizard-Pro-Prototype-Long-Term-Testing



My horizontal carry with the velcro allows for unlimited beam angle adjustment. Not sure if the knot things would let me do that.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jul 10, 2013)

davidt1 said:


> My horizontal carry with the velcro allows for unlimited beam angle adjustment. Not sure if the knot things would let me do that.


 I see your point. If you want to be in a horizontal plane you could probably use 2 knots to achieve the same thing as with the Velcro except being a lot more secure.


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (Jul 11, 2013)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> Hello Rosoku, and welcome to the headlight section of CPF... [excerpted]



Thanks for the warm welcome. I take it you figured out that I had never posted in this section before.

Thanks for all your good advice. Zebralights look great to me, too. Now, having looked at them, I really want good headlamp, but I can wait. (Unless it takes too long, I will probably wait see what the H52 looks like.)

Thanks again.


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (Jul 11, 2013)

Knight_Light said:


> If you are looking for a AA or AAA format I would 1st suggest you look at Spark headlamps. I would also look at the zebra light offerings. You should also consider 18650 battery offerings as one of those batteries is equal to 5 AA batteries in terms of stored energy.



Thanks for the good advice.

So far, I seem to prefer the "look" of the Zebra lights over the look of the Spark headlamps that I have seen so far. Are there any functional advantages to the Spark design? 

I think I understand the benefits of 18650, but so far, I prefer to stick to Eneloop AA or AAA. I do own some 10440s and 14500s, but I use them mainly for purposes of comparing brightness with Eneloops. 

I don't really feel the need to use Li-Ion on a daily basis. I realize the risks are extremely low, but I don't need the added hassle. (Especially on my forehead? Kind of like strapping a small hand grenade on your head? )


----------



## jorn (Jul 11, 2013)

Well you hold a handgranate to your head everytime you use the phone. A single cell is not that dangerous. 2 or more cells and you need to take extra care.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jul 11, 2013)

Rosoku Chikara said:


> ...I really want good headlamp, but I can wait...



If you can wait it may be worth it. Both the H51 and H600 are due for upgrades, and zebralight has stated that they are trying to make this happen by the end of this year. The H52 should be a substantial upgrade with improved output, LED, output options, battery indicator, better/new design, and an improved switch (the old switch was not stiff enough, and would get turned on too easily in your pocket.) The H600 is due for somewhat of a substantial upgrade with improved output, LED, output options, and battery indicator. Who knows, maybe they will surprise us with something additional. But again, if I needed a headlight now I would go ahead & get one. I've waited on zebralight many times only to watch the wait time be much longer than expected.

Like jorn said, I wouldn't worry about a single-cell Li-ion light on your head either...just as I don't worry about my cell phone. The benefits of a 14500 over a NiMH are worth it to me. Just use quality brands like Zebralight, AW, Redilast, EagleTac, Orbtronics, and others. These companies are using either Panasonic cells or Sanyo cells which are both outstanding. 

I love eneloops too though, and everything in my house that runs on batteries is running on eneloops (clocks, toys, remotes, radios, gear that requires batteries, etc.)


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (Jul 11, 2013)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> ...Like jorn said, I wouldn't worry about a single-cell Li-ion light on your head either...just as I don't worry about my cell phone. The benefits of a 14500 over a NiMH are worth it to me. Just use quality brands like Zebralight, AW, Redilast, EagleTac, Orbtronics, and others. These companies are using either Panasonic cells or Sanyo cells which are both outstanding... [excerpted]



Sorry.

I knew I shouldn't have made a wisecrack like "strapping a small hand grenade on your head?" on this forum. But, I *did* put a "smiley" after it. And, it _really was_ intended as a joke, with only a tiny grain of potential truth.

Believe me, I don't lay awake at night worrying about the risks of Li-Ion batteries, whether in my phone, or anywhere else. I have, and continue to, take any and all risks that are "worth it" to me. Including a number of relatively high risk sports, and hobbies.

I tend to enjoy very small flashlights the most. And, having compared the brightness of a 10440 over an Eneloop, I just haven't felt the need to use a 10440 on a regular basis. The AAA form factor is so inefficient that the 10440 runtimes that I have seen, are pretty abysmal. I have decided that I don't need the added brightness, and that I prefer the longer runtimes of a 900mAh Eneloop Pro (black).

I recognize the fact that there are some good 14500s out there, and they can offer pretty good runtimes. But, it is simply not worth the nuisance to me. I prefer to standardize on all Eneloop Pro (whether AAA or AA).

Now, at the risk of drawing even more "flak": With regards to the "tiny grain of potential truth," I do not agree with the comparison between a cell phone and a Li-Ion flashlight. Cell phones, tablets, laptops, RC toys, etc., can and may on rare occasions overheat, spew gas and/or burst into flames. But, they will not actually explode with great force.

Ever happen to see that movie Armageddon? Just a "fun" action movie, but the dialog included the following line: "Imagine a firecracker in the palm of your hand. You set it off, what happens? You burn your hand, right? You close your fist around the same firecracker, and set it off. Your wife's gonna be opening your ketchup bottles the rest of your life."

Due to the inherent design of most good flashlights (small, strong and often watertight --if not airtight-- aluminum body), a flashlight *can * explode with great force (very much like a pipe bomb). Off hand, I cannot think of any other Li-Ion application with the same explosive potential.

Thankfully, such highly violent events are extremely rare (especially with single cell designs), but they can happen. And, if they do, the results can be ugly.

Having said all that, it really isn't the potential risk that dampens my interest in Li-Ion. I just don't see the benefits, at least not in any of my current applications.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jul 11, 2013)

Rosoku Chikara said:


> ...Cell phones, tablets, laptops, RC toys, etc., can and may on rare occasions overhead and spew gas and flames. But, they will not actually explode with great force.
> 
> Ever happen to see that movie Armageddon? Just a "fun" action movie, but there was the following statement: "Imagine a firecracker in the palm of your hand. You set it off, what happens? You burn your hand, right? You close your fist around the same firecracker, and set it off. Your wife's gonna be opening your ketchup bottles the rest of your life."
> 
> Due to the inherent design of most good flashlights (small, strong and often watertight --if not airtight-- aluminum body), a flashlight *can* go off very much like a pipe bomb. Thankfully, it is so rare (especially with single cell designs) but it can happen. And, if it does, it can be ugly.



True.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jul 11, 2013)

Rosoku Chikara said:


> Thanks for the good advice.
> 
> So far, I seem to prefer the "look" of the Zebra lights over the look of the Spark headlamps that I have seen so far. Are there any functional advantages to the Spark design?


 
In my opinion these would be the advantages of the Spark headlamp over the zebra light (I have both)



The headband is a lot more comfortable and a lot better designed (has a top strap).
In its class the Spark has the best pure flood beam out there in my opinion.
The Sparks are somewhat modular in that you can change them to go from flood to spot by simply changing the optic or the lens (depending on the model).
Gives easy access to the LED allowing someone with a skill set to do so to swap and upgrade.
The UI is a lot simpler so if a family member who is not tech savvy can still use the headlamp without any training (the downside is it does not have as many output levels).


----------



## Knight_Light (Jul 11, 2013)

Rosoku Chikara said:


> I tend to enjoy very small flashlights the most. And, having compared the brightness of a 10440 over an Eneloop, I just haven't felt the need to use a 10440 on a regular basis. The AAA form factor is so inefficient that the 10440 runtimes that I have seen, are pretty abysmal. I have decided that I don't need the added brightness, and that I prefer the longer runtimes of a 900mAh Eneloop Pro (black).
> I recognize the fact that there are some good 14500s out there, and they can offer pretty good runtimes. But, it is simply not worth the nuisance to me. I prefer to standardize on all Eneloop Pro (whether AAA or AA).
> Having said all that, it really isn't the potential risk that dampens my interest in Li-Ion. I just don't see the benefits, at least not in any of my current applications.


Here are some additional facts to consider:


Eneloop = 2.4Wh of stored energy.
14500 (750 mAh) = 2.8 Wh of stored energy.
You can tell the capacity of a lithium-ion battery by using a voltmeter.
Some lights will run with a much higher output level (depends on the driver) on lithium-ion.
By using lithium-ion batteries you can change some of the output levels on the light. So if you have a 10 lm level on your light that isn’t quite bright enough by switching to lithium-ion you can get more output on the same mode (depends on the driver). It’s almost like reprogramming the light by simply changing the chemistry of your battery.


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (Jul 11, 2013)

I would like to take a look at the entire Spark line-up, but it appears that their website is down. Anyone know what is going on, and how long it has been going on?


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (Jul 11, 2013)

By the way, having "hijacked" this thread, I thought maybe I should try to get it back on topic.

I agree that a nice compact headlamp would be excellent for EDC. To me, EDC means an emergency light. (If you work in a profession that requires a flashlight, so you carry one every day, to me, that is not "EDC.") And, I can think of many many (perhaps most?) "emergency" situations where I would prefer to have both hands free.

Therefore, while I still like my little AAA keychain light, I think a headlamp may be the very best kind of flashlight for EDC.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jul 11, 2013)

Rosoku Chikara said:


> I would like to take a look at the entire Spark line-up, but it appears that their website is down. Anyone know what is going on, and how long it has been going on?


 I am not 100% sure but I do know they are updating their product line to be released soon. This is probably correlating to that.


----------



## elbowtko (Jul 11, 2013)

Knight_Light said:


> In my opinion these would be the advantages of the Spark headlamp over the zebra light (I have both)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Spark are better dedicated headlamps, however the zebralights are better when handheld. Which can be important when EDCing a headlamp.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jul 11, 2013)

elbowtko said:


> I think Spark are better dedicated headlamps, however the zebralights are better when handheld. Which can be important when EDCing a headlamp.


 I would agree with that statement when it comes to the SD (very thick) series but not when it comes to the ST (fairly flat from one side) series.


----------



## clemence (Jul 12, 2013)

If you have tried to use good headlamps for your daily activities then you might probably won't be able to live without it. I've been using headlamps as my EDC since 1998 and never leave my home without it ever since. There are rare ocassions when I don't wear them in their normal designed position: in foggy nights, heavy rains. HL reflects the light back too close to your eyes and prevent you to see what's in fron of you. I dwelled mostly in tropical rainforest and tropic rains could be so dense and coarse, the reflected lights from coarse water droplets really hamper your night vision. I used to carry a powerful xenon throw flashlight for some SAR activities. FL for long range sighting, HL for close range activities.
I used Petzl's HL up to 2011 until I bought my first non Petzl HL (Spark SD500CW).
I knew how expensive Petzl (relative to their competitors) but I kept buy it. Petzl in my opinion has the best ergonomy and intuitive designs in the market, born from the needs of reliable lights in risky conditions in outdoor activities. But technology speaking, it doesn't come close to current standard, especially in brightness, battery life, and spare parts feasibility (few alternatives, rare and ridiculously exxxxxxpensive). It's the ferrari of HL, not just for everyone.
I know that most Petzl HLs aren't designed to be extremely bright except some of their newer HL (NAO and Ultra). I did many mountain/forest/caving trips and found that we could live in the dark of the nature with only little amount of lights. I don't mind to wear dim HL as long as the burn time compesates but, it's not the case with most Petzl HL. I hope they will keep up with current high efficiency standards faster. I really love Petzl innovative designs and hassle free operations but now since I spend most of my time in my workshop and urban life, I prefer cheaper more efficient EDCHL.
Nitecore seems decent and keep up with LED technology but unfortnately, it doesn't make HL =(.
Spark is still my favourite and best HL so far. I love the central design, easy operation, and long burn time (but really hates the sudden death when the battery is flat)
I'd probably consider to buy Zebralight in the nearfuture but the offset design in all of the ZL HL prevented me. Even slight offset of Pixa3 sometimes bugs me. When you work with precisions in milling machines, sometimes where the shadow's created do matters.
My ultimate HL would be Petzl design + hightech driver/emitters (Nitecore/Zebralight) + China price tag + Elzetta durability! Yeah, in my dreams 8[)


----------



## Knight_Light (Jul 13, 2013)

davidt1 said:


> My horizontal carry with the velcro allows for unlimited beam angle adjustment. Not sure if the knot things would let me do that.


 I updated my review to demonstrate how I EDC the headlamp in a horizontal format. You can see it here along with some tips for EDCing headlamps in general. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...=2#post4221726


----------



## beamon (Jul 14, 2013)

I can see objections to carrying headlamps around all the time.

One is that there’s the floppy headband attached to it, which can snag on things if the light is just clipped to a belt. My answer is to put the headlamp in my pocket.

Another objection is if you only want the light to shine for a few minutes on a specific object, then a hand-held light may be more convenient and maneuverable.

Headlamps make the most sense if you think you’re going to need light for extended period of time and would like to have your hands free while the light is on.

I like using my Surefire minimus vision for walking at night along dimly lit neighborhood sidewalks, to deal with uneven and bumpy pavement. I also like it for reading while lying in bed. The beam emitting from the middle of my forehead eliminates shadows and provides for a nice, even glow on pages.

That said, I do wish headlamps were more comfortable, with extra padding available where the light holder presses against the forehead. That would make them much more pleasant to wear for hours at a time.


----------



## Stefano (Jul 14, 2013)

Knight_Light said:


> Worn around neck as EDC light: tucked behind shirt when not used.



I do exactly as you with my Zebralight H600/51 !
But I do not understand why you prefer a cable (shoelace) instead of the original band to do this.
I do not find that the band is uncomfortable around the neck, in case of necessity can be used in the head.

Congratulations on your very detailed review ! 

(Translated with Google Translate)


----------



## Knight_Light (Jul 15, 2013)

beamon said:


> I can see objections to carrying headlamps around all the time.
> 
> One is that there’s the floppy headband attached to it, which can snag on things if the light is just clipped to a belt. My answer is to put the headlamp in my pocket.
> 
> ...


I think most people would agree that EDCing a headlamp with a headband attachment is cumbersome. The point is that a lot of the new headlamp offerings function perfectly well without a headband when substituting in place of a normal flashlight.


----------



## Knight_Light (Jul 15, 2013)

Stefano said:


> I do exactly as you with my Zebralight H600/51 !
> But I do not understand why you prefer a cable (shoelace) instead of the original band to do this.
> I do not find that the band is uncomfortable around the neck, in case of necessity can be used in the head.
> 
> ...


I prefer the shoelace for several reasons. Believe it or not it is easier and more secure to rotate the headlamp inside the knots then it is inside the holder. It’s also a lot more pocketable with the setup I have which makes it a lot more conducive to EDCing. It affords me an extra attachment point close to the headlamp which enables me several other options. One is having a more secure hold (by putting your fingers through the small loop) when holding it in hand, the other is that it gives me an ability to easily clip the headlamp to a carabiner.

If you’ve never really tried it that way, I recommend you give it a try, you would be surprised how well this method works. 

And thank you for the compliments on the review.


----------



## beamon (Jul 15, 2013)

Knight_Light said:


> I think most people would agree that EDCing a headlamp with a headband attachment is cumbersome. The point is that a lot of the new headlamp offerings function perfectly well without a headband when substituting in place of a normal flashlight.



I respectfully disagree. Without a headband or other holder, there is no advantage to a headlamp over a flashlight; the headlamp, with its beam emitting from the side, is awkward to hold and aim. A hand-held flashlight is better designed for that purpose.


----------



## Stefano (Jul 16, 2013)

Knight_Light said:


> I prefer the shoelace for several reasons. Believe it or not it is easier and more secure to rotate the headlamp inside the knots then it is inside the holder. It’s also a lot more pocketable with the setup I have which makes it a lot more conducive to EDCing. It affords me an extra attachment point close to the headlamp which enables me several other options. One is having a more secure hold (by putting your fingers through the small loop) when holding it in hand, the other is that it gives me an ability to easily clip the headlamp to a carabiner.
> 
> If you’ve never really tried it that way, I recommend you give it a try, you would be surprised how well this method works.
> 
> And thank you for the compliments on the review.



Thanks for suggestion!


----------



## cronus (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi, I've been carrying my Wizard Pro for almost two weeks now as an EDC. I like it as an EDC. 
Edit: Moving question to a Wizard Pro specific thread.


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (Sep 12, 2013)

Rosoku Chikara said:


> ...Thanks for all your good advice. Zebralights look great to me, too. Now, having looked at them, I really want good headlamp, but I can wait...



So, the long awaited H52 is finally coming out?


----------



## markr6 (Sep 12, 2013)

Rosoku Chikara said:


> So, the long awaited H52 is finally coming out?



Any day (or week, or year) now!


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (Sep 12, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Any day (or week, or year) now!



Thanks for the clarification. 

I really thought that they had finally arrived... but, I went on the Zebralight site and looked more closely and realized that after you click on "Buy" it says: "Availability: Not for Sale." (I realize now that this has also been noted on other threads.)

In the meantime, I could use some advice from those with experience with previous Zebralight headlamps: Once they finally do become available, do I want to purchase the standard H52w or the H52Fw "Floody"?

I realize that this is, no doubt, a matter of personal preference. But, having never owned a "real" headlamp before, I want to get as much advice as I possibly can before I decide which I will actually purchase. Ideally, I would purchase both and compare them, but that is not financially practical for me. So, I am hoping that someone who actually has both (H51w and H51Fw) might be able to help...

I am not really sure what I need a good headlamp for... but, they seem really "interesting" to me. So, apparently I need one. (Symptom of a true Flashaholic?). Actually, this thread got me thinking about how useful a good headlamp should/could be for EDC.

My first inclination is to think that I would want "Floody" for EDC. Hard to imagine all the scenarios, but I guess I am thinking in terms of walking at night in a hazardous environment. (Imagine blacked-out Tokyo after a major earthquake.) Searching a dark, possibly smoke-filled room. Trying to accomplish some task with both hands in the dark. (Such as treating an injured person, repairing an automobile, etc. etc.)

Of course, not all my imagined scenarios are disaster related. If I had such a good headlamp, I would obviously want to use it while walking in the woods, or walking around a campsite. I might also want to use it for night fishing. And, I might possibly even want to use it while climbing with both hands. (Don't do much of that kind of climbing anymore... but, I used to.)

So far, it all sounds like "Floody" to me, but I have no idea what "Floody" really means. How far can I expect to see with a "Floody" headlamp on my head? And, on the other hand, how "UnFloody" is the standard version?

Given the opportunity to prepare in advance, I would imagine that I would want to wear the "Floody" headlamp while carrying some kind of a "Thrower" in my hand (for when I wanted to see something further away).

Please help! All opinions and advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Sep 13, 2013)

Rosoku Chikara said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> I really thought that they had finally arrived... but, I went on the Zebralight site and looked more closely and realized that after you click on "Buy" it says: "Availability: Not for Sale." (I realize now that this has also been noted on other threads.)
> 
> ...



I think you'd be pleased with either. If you get the H600w II (without the frosted lense) you would always have the option of adding a piece of tape or diffuser film to the lense to make it floody. I have done this with three of my zebralight headlamps, and prefer the standard headlamps so I can go back & forth (adding diffuser film & taking it off to have a more throwy headlamp.) I prefer floody lights for up close tasks such as reading, doing things with my hands, use indoors, use around the campsight, etc. But, when I'm walking my dogs around my property, or night hiking, or running at night (especially on trails) I absolutely prefer more throwy headlights. I do, however, always carry a throwy handheld (usually an Olight M21X or the smaller Quark Turbo QB2A on a single rechargeable 14500 AA sized battery) so I can see even further out. But, I have dangerous critters to worry about such as black bear (three sightings this year already...which is why I also carry a glock G29) plus I've seen wild dogs roaming my property a few times as well.


----------



## TheDudeAbides (Sep 13, 2013)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> If you get the H600w II (without the frosted lense) you would always have the option of adding a piece of tape or diffuser film to the lense to make it floody. I have done this with three of my zebralight headlamps, and prefer the standard headlamps so I can go back & forth (adding diffuser film & taking it off to have a more throwy headlamp.)



What kind of diffuser film or tape do most people use on their standard lens Zebralights? Do you just carry a single strip of it with you when camping etc., or do you just put it on before you leave the house and leave it there? Do you just put a small piece on the lens, or wrap it around the whole head of the light? Just wondering if there is a tape/film that I could remove and stick to the side of the light then re-use it later? If this is getting too off topic I can move this...

Oh, and a Glock 29 is on my radar... A man's choice of Glock for the backcountry!


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Sep 13, 2013)

Personally I EDC a Black Diamond Storm.(Thankfully,I haven't had to use it @ work yet..but you never know what might happen).


----------



## uk_caver (Sep 15, 2013)

The only headlamp I have small enough to possibly EDC is my original ZL, but for most of the everyday uses I have, it's not really the right beamshape - most EDC use for me is things like looking behind cupboards or computers, or examining electronic equipment to find where the more obscure screws have been hidden, and a tighter beam is more useful for that (and often a handheld light seems to work better for peering into confined spaces) - the E01 on the string alongside my small penknife is good enough for most uses.

Almost any situation where I might want a headlamp, I'll have one close enough to get - I always have multiple large ones in the car, and always take one if I'm going to _stay_ anywhere where I'm not driving myself, but I wouldn't carry one with me on foot except when I expected I might need one (like going for walks which could stray into darkness), when I'd probably take a larger/better one.


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (Sep 15, 2013)

uk_caver said:


> The only headlamp I have small enough to possibly EDC is my original ZL, but for most of the everyday uses I have, it's not really the right beamshape - most EDC use for me is things like looking behind cupboards or computers, or examining electronic equipment to find where the more obscure screws have been hidden, and a tighter beam is more useful for that (and often a handheld light seems to work better for peering into confined spaces) - the E01 on the string alongside my small penknife is good enough for most uses.
> 
> Almost any situation where I might want a headlamp, I'll have one close enough to get - I always have multiple large ones in the car, and always take one if I'm going to _stay_ anywhere where I'm not driving myself, but I wouldn't carry one with me on foot except when I expected I might need one (like going for walks which could stray into darkness), when I'd probably take a larger/better one.



I tend to agree with you. Right now, the only light I actually carry on my person is a AAA keychain light. But, I also "always" carry a backpack. So, I am thinking primarily in terms of keeping mine in my backpack.

Any thoughts on whether "Floody" or "Throwy" is better for my needs? So far, I am being told that I will probably be happy with either. (Likely true, I guess.)


----------



## uk_caver (Sep 16, 2013)

Rosoku Chikara said:


> Any thoughts on whether "Floody" or "Throwy" is better for my needs? So far, I am being told that I will probably be happy with either. (Likely true, I guess.)


A lot depends what your likely uses are.

All my larger headlamps 9the ones I use most) are twin beam.
Given a free choice, I use them most of the time with a very flood-biased mix (some spot to improve the reach of the beam, but still largely feeling floody), since that is good for walking around and general working, but if I was forced to choose _one_ beamshape for EDC use, especially with a low output light, I guess it might be more spot-biased, since with limited power, flood can only reach so far, and as long as there was _some_ spill, even though an over-tight beam might be annoying for long-term close-up use, if I was expecting an EDC light to be used rarely and often for short periods, that would be less of an issue.
I guess if I was looking at carrying a fairly compact light for EDC, of the things I have, I might be tempted to carry my (modded) Tikka XP, since that has a built-in diffuser and the spot beam isn't desperately tight or hard-edged, and the limited runtime of 3xAAA wouldn't be a great issue. I'd prefer that over my original (floody, not desperately bright) Zebralight.

Alternatively, some home-made diffuser that could be slipped onto some relatively focussed light might be worth considering, if the light is expected to be rarely used and/or cosmetics aren't important.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Sep 16, 2013)

TheDudeAbides said:


> What kind of diffuser film or tape do most people use on their standard lens Zebralights? Do you just carry a single strip of it with you when camping etc., or do you just put it on before you leave the house and leave it there? Do you just put a small piece on the lens, or wrap it around the whole head of the light? Just wondering if there is a tape/film that I could remove and stick to the side of the light then re-use it later? If this is getting too off topic I can move this...
> 
> Oh, and a Glock 29 is on my radar... A man's choice of Glock for the backcountry!



Hey dude, I can't remember what the stuff is called that most folks around here use, but I used to use tape then I noticed the diffuser material on the sticky part of "post-it" flags (you know the flags where some are green, some are red, or blue, etc). I traced around the head of each of my zebralights and then cut out pieces for each light (had to trim them a bit, but got em right.) I like the post-it material better than tape cus its a little thicker, has good adhesive, and diffuses great. One of my zebra's has been wearing this stuff for over 2 years, and it hasn't come off yet. Also, I couldn't tell much difference between my H51 with this diffuser film and a zebralight H51f, so I'm stickin with my method. 

I don't think you'd wanna wrap the whole head with diffuser material...be kind of junky. When I go on a camping/hunting trips with the diffuser material on the light, I just leave it on. I always have another light or two & at least one will be throwy.

And, yes the Glock G29 is a "man's choice of Glock for the backcountry!" Loaded up with Underwood full power heavy ammo....a true pocket freight train!


----------



## markr6 (Sep 16, 2013)

d-c-fix is a great diffuser to use on your lights. I have it on my H51w and H600w. Still a nice [wider] hotspot with more spill. Search for Phazerburn's diffusion film - he sells small sheets of d-c-fix which is great since you wont need a huge roll.

I don't think it's something I would want to remove though, unless it was absolutely necessary. It will lose its "stickiness" after a few times too


----------



## mhanlen (Sep 16, 2013)

Personally I've been carrying my SG5 a lot lately. To be honest though it isn't the most ideal of lights. I always thought the right angle nature of the lights would lend themselves to carrying better, but now having used one I see that they are a little awkward to use as a standard hand held flashlight. Now if you clip it on your shirt or in a front pocket, it's utility can't be beat for hands free operation in a dark area. But for most of the flashlight use I do on a daily basis (hand held), a nice small standard flashlight works best for me.


----------



## subwoofer (Sep 16, 2013)

Fenix HL10 makes a great EDC headlamp.

For me 90% of my lighting needs are met by headlamps. Most of the time I need both hands free.


----------



## nisshin (Sep 17, 2013)

My EDC is a Zebralight H31 (small & compact; now discontinued).


----------



## TheDudeAbides (Sep 19, 2013)

Outdoorsman5 said:


> Hey dude, I can't remember what the stuff is called that most folks around here use, but I used to use tape then I noticed the diffuser material on the sticky part of "post-it" flags (you know the flags where some are green, some are red, or blue, etc). I traced around the head of each of my zebralights and then cut out pieces for each light (had to trim them a bit, but got em right.) I like the post-it material better than tape cus its a little thicker, has good adhesive, and diffuses great. One of my zebra's has been wearing this stuff for over 2 years, and it hasn't come off yet. Also, I couldn't tell much difference between my H51 with this diffuser film and a zebralight H51f, so I'm stickin with my method.
> 
> I don't think you'd wanna wrap the whole head with diffuser material...be kind of junky. When I go on a camping/hunting trips with the diffuser material on the light, I just leave it on. I always have another light or two & at least one will be throwy.
> 
> And, yes the Glock G29 is a "man's choice of Glock for the backcountry!" Loaded up with Underwood full power heavy ammo....a true pocket freight train!



Hey thanks, Outdoorsman5 and markr6! That settles it, my next headlamp will be a standard beam with diffuser. I may never take the diffuser off, but I'll be glad to know I can if the need arises.

I'm slowly becoming more of a headlamp edc'er...


----------



## weez82 (Sep 21, 2013)

I never found the need to carry a headband everywhere I go. Just too bulky for EDC. I prefer a single cell light thats pocketable like the MiNi123. I do however have the Fenix headband for when I know Im going to need a headlamp and I just turn my EDC into a headlamp and Im good to go . But no, I dont have the need to EDC the headband. I think too many people on forums forget what EDC stands for. Every Day Carry. Something that will be carried at all times wherever you go. You do an EDC check on me anywhere outside of my home and I'll have my MiNi123 on me


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 22, 2013)

not to worry the H32 and H302 are FINALLY arriving in October. Well, at least the neutral ones are, and I am guessing 2 months afterwards are the cool white models.



nisshin said:


> My EDC is a Zebralight H31 (small & compact; now discontinued).


----------



## hurricane (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes. I own several high-end flashlights, but it's my headlamps that get the most use. I use them constantly: running, camping, skiing, hiking, taking the garbage out, fixing the car - whatever. Fact is, we have two hands/arm and when we use a flashlight, we're automatically down to one hand/arm.


----------



## 3Cylinders (Sep 27, 2013)

I would likely EDC a Zebralight headlamp if they made a quick connect/disconnect from the headband allowing it to be used as a flashlight when not needed as a headlamp. Maybe something with magnets so it can be quickly attached or removed. I wouldn't use it as a headlamp enough to leave it on the headband, but would like to have the option.


----------



## bonbonbin_ (Sep 27, 2013)

Headlamp is more better for camping, hiking. but people use hands more easy than others.


----------



## bonbonbin_ (Sep 27, 2013)

TheDudeAbides said:


> Hey thanks, Outdoorsman5 and markr6! That settles it, my next headlamp will be a standard beam with diffuser. I may never take the diffuser off, but I'll be glad to know I can if the need arises.
> 
> I'm slowly becoming more of a headlamp edc'er...




Will you post your nice photo of headlamps?


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Oct 7, 2013)

beamon said:


> I respectfully disagree. Without a headband or other holder, there is no advantage to a headlamp over a flashlight; the headlamp, with its beam emitting from the side, is awkward to hold and aim. A hand-held flashlight is better designed for that purpose.


Thats a matter of opinion. I think 90º is more natural to hold in ones hand. Depends if you let your arm straight down at your side or bend at the elbow and hold it infront of you. Think of how a handgun is 90º. Thats how I typically hold my light, like a hammer, with my wrist in a natural position. To hold a standard flashlight like my QuarkX AA2, I either go overhand which is quite tiring to hold ones hand up high, or underhand - and have to bend at my wrist. So for me, 90º works well for everything.:thumbsup:



3Cylinders said:


> I would likely EDC a Zebralight headlamp if they made a quick connect/disconnect from the headband allowing it to be used as a flashlight when not needed as a headlamp. Maybe something with magnets so it can be quickly attached or removed. I wouldn't use it as a headlamp enough to leave it on the headband, but would like to have the option.


Have you tried the nite ize headband? It just slides in and out really easy, no fiddling getting it into the silicone loops. I use that primarily just because its much easier to put in and take out (I use my headlamps more as handhelds, but still regularly using them as headlamps too, back and forth).


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Oct 7, 2013)

markr6 said:


> d-c-fix is a great diffuser to use on your lights. I have it on my H51w and H600w. Still a nice [wider] hotspot with more spill. Search for Phazerburn's diffusion film - he sells small sheets of d-c-fix which is great since you wont need a huge roll.
> 
> I don't think it's something I would want to remove though, unless it was absolutely necessary. It will lose its "stickiness" after a few times too



I've been meaning to try this stuff ever since I got my H51w but just got used to the hotspot. And just made the decision to get the new H52 and H600 both in thier standard form too and think I'd like to finally get a hold of some of it. I could find Phaserburn's thread but did find its a 's' not a 'z' just incase anyone else is looking. But the stuff is ~$10 on amazon and free s/h so I'll probably just do that. Most people want to use paypal anyhow which I refuse to use. But my question is, it seems there are multiple patterns available, which is the best as a diffuser? Looks like pearl, moire, sand, and optics patterns are commonly available.


----------



## markr6 (Oct 7, 2013)

DIΩDΣ;4293758 said:


> I've been meaning to try this stuff ever since I got my H51w but just got used to the hotspot. And just made the decision to get the new H52 and H600 both in thier standard form too and think I'd like to finally get a hold of some of it. I could find Phaserburn's thread but did find its a 's' not a 'z' just incase anyone else is looking. But the stuff is ~$10 on amazon and free s/h so I'll probably just do that. Most people want to use paypal anyhow which I refuse to use. But my question is, it seems there are multiple patterns available, which is the best as a diffuser? Looks like pearl, moire, sand, and optics patterns are commonly available.



I'm not sure but the stuff I got from Phaserburn has a sandpaper-type texture, so I'm guessing sand. It really is a perfect compromise between throw and flood IMO.


----------

